# Heart Broken



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My heart dog is gone. She passed away this evening and I can't express how much this hurts... Ginger was my first dog I owned as _my_ dog. She was the sweetest, most gentle and friendly dog I've ever met and born to be a therapy dog which she was for the last 6+ years. She was originally a stray who I found when I was 16, she was shy and scared when I found her but she was able to come out of her shell and turn into a happy confident Golden.
She did so much for me in the 10 years I was blessed to have her in my life (she was 12)... We did so much together as well, tried many different activities and sports, went on trips and met many new friends who I would never have known if not for her. I don't know what to do without her. We had 10 years together but I don't think even 100 years would have been enough. Tonight just before she passed away there was a short power outage on the whole block and I feel like the light is still out without her.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for you loss!! Hugs to you!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

You may not be able to express it, but we can all feel it. My heart goes out to you tonight. Know that she has joined your energy, to be forever with you, until your reuinion. Have peace in the freedom that another has found.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your baby, no matter how many times we suffer the loss of letting our beloved cross the rainbow bridge, we are always left with a huge hole in our heart and soul. Just know that there are many of us out here who send thoughts and hugs your way to help you in your time of loss. Take comfort in the fact that she isn't suffering and that she got to go on her own terms...Goodbye sweet Ginger, say hi to Whimsey for me


----------



## nitros_mommy (Jun 26, 2006)

LOts of hugs, so sorry about your loss.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I know what it is like to lose a part of your heart. Much healing light to you in this time of darkness.

~ Rei


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

May God give you His peace and comfort in this time of grief! 

I am so happy that you have had such a special friend for all those years!

She is now in heaven looking at the face of God! How good is that! We will be too, one day, and thank God for giving us a glimpse into His love through our pets..

God's blessings on you!

Tanya


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

My heart hurts for you.


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. We lost our Golden last September and I have never felt pain like that before. It hurts so much. I wish you peace tonight and for the next few months.


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Your photo shows a very relaxed, happy, confident Ginger - a dog who knew she was loved the way that she knew she was alive. She felt it in her very being, in every breath she took, every beat of her heart. 

And I'm quite certain that she knew your love so completely, so that it bathed her as she drew her last breath. 

How lucky were you that this little scared stray dog found you. How fortunate and wise was Ginger that she found such a loving forever home, and she snuggled her way into your heart. 

Forever. She'll be in your heart forever. When the grief -- that terrible overwhelming grief subsides a bit -- and you can breathe your first deep breaths and feel a bit of calm, you'll find Ginger there, deep in your heart. Her warm furry body is no longer with us. But her spirit will never leave you. It's there, deep in your heart, where it's been all along.

You're in my thoughts.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Ginger

I am so sorry for your loss. I have a client that lost her Golden, who was only 6, unexpectedly one day. She is still devastated and overcome with grief. Her precious baby had cancer and it had remained undetected. On the night prior to the dog's passing, she was playing with several dogs and in good spirits. When my client woke up the next morning, she immediately took her dog to the vet because she knew something wasn't right. Within an hour, the dog was gasping for breath, etc and ended up passing away that day at the vet's office despite the efforts to save her. Life is so precious and as others have stated, it is never a long enough time period for us to have our pets.


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

You are not alone. Come back here often and follow up... let us know how you're doing. We're all in this together.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Run free, Ginger.







Comforting prayers for you at this sad time. She was a very pretty girl.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss
she was a beautiful girl!!
your memories will keep you going


----------



## AllisonS (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

I"ll be thinking of you and praying that you'll soon feel more at peace. I can only imagine the hurt you're feeling now. God Bless Ginger for all the happiness and contentment that she brought to you and to many through her therapy work.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I never realized how many little things and sounds there were that I would miss... Last night I thought I heard Ginger sigh, then I remembered that she wasn't there. She always would sigh loudly when she was in her bed so it was a sound I always heard, or the sound of her tail thumping the floor if someone spoke to her or walked near her when she was laying down, or her nails clicking when she walked into the kitchen...
She would always come to greet me at the door when I came home, usually with a toy in her mouth. If I had trouble getting in or took time with the key she would sometimes jump up and paw at the doorknob like she was trying to let me in, or stick her nose in the mail slot and snuffle to try to get my scent. I never knew I would miss all those little sounds...

I just found a newer photo of us and wanted to share it (the other one is at least 5 years old I think), it was from our last vacation this summer in Wisconsin.










Also here is another photo from that vacation, we stayed in a cabin by a lake and there was a dock at the end of the yard, that's where I took this photo one evening...


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

hugs to you


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

What a beautiful girl she was. My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

She always had that relaxed, happy, confident grin, huh? She clearly was inordinately happy. You gave her a great life. It's obvious she knew she was loved.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

She was one beautiful, happy girl. Run free sweet Ginger and keep that happiness with you always.
You can definatly tell she was loved 110% and she knew that.
You are in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If anyone is interested you can see more photos of Ginger here:
http://www.chicagocanine.com/ginger/ 

Or here on Dogster:
http://www.dogster.com/dogs/23661/photos/1


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

It was kismet the day you found Ginger after school. You realized her full potential and provided the opportunity for Ginger to help so many others through dog therapy. Her memories will fill your heart as she was a true blessing.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss & sure feel your pain as we just lost are Golden Sadie Oct 14th.

They are sure special dogs & didn't realize how different they were from GS's till getting into them. We have 3.

The Golden is so sweet & loving. GS are too, but just a more demanding headstrong dogs. Them love.

All dogs are so different in their own ways, but there's nothing like owning a Golden.









Sadie was our very first dog & the first time we have been through a dog loss. It's so painful.









She was 9 & started having bad seizures & vet felt it was brain cancer. This was very hard to watch.









Sweet Ginger is running free & young again with our dear Sadie .............









I feel your pain & so sorry for your loss. Your pictures are wonderful.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

OMG! I am so so so sorry - and I can so empathize with what you're going through. I got my Golden Charlotte from when I was 14, and, like you and Ginger, she was the first dog that was Mine. I had her until I was 27 and she was my companion through every milestone of my transition into adulthood. We did obedience and agility, we went on hikes, she slept on my bed. My gentle, undemanding, endlessly sweet, silly, and loving buddy. When she died, I felt like someone had ripped out a giant hunk of my heart. I still feel like that. I love GSDs but there is NO sweeter breed of dog than a Golden. They are truly the kindly sock-eating angels of dogdom and their goodness just shines throughout their lives and on after that for the people who have loved them. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss but glad you have so many wonderful memories to give you comfort. Thanks for sharing pictures and a bit of her life story. 

Take care!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh I am so sorry!!!!! Those of us that have lost a special dog or cat know just how you feel.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: pupresqOMG! I am so so so sorry - and I can so empathize with what you're going through. I got my Golden Charlotte from when I was 14, and, like you and Ginger, she was the first dog that was Mine. I had her until I was 27 and she was my companion through every milestone of my transition into adulthood. We did obedience and agility, we went on hikes, she slept on my bed. My gentle, undemanding, endlessly sweet, silly, and loving buddy. When she died, I felt like someone had ripped out a giant hunk of my heart. I still feel like that.


Yes that is exactly how I feel...like a piece of my heart is gone. Your story sounds almost identical to Ginger and I including the activities and everything (except I found her when I was 16 and I am 27 now.)



> Originally Posted By: pupresqI love GSDs but there is NO sweeter breed of dog than a Golden. They are truly the kindly sock-eating angels of dogdom and their goodness just shines throughout their lives and on after that for the people who have loved them. My heart goes out to you.


That is so true...there is nothing like a Golden. I did not expect to fall in love with the breed before I found my Ginger. In fact I was planning to get GSDs in the future but now I think I want to get another Golden if my heart can handle having a dog in the future that reminds me of Ginger.


----------



## Judykaye (Feb 20, 2007)

You said that you thought you heard Ginger sigh the other night...perhaps you did...and she was with you went you went to sleep...I believe in that kind of happening...and she was giving you a sign that she was OK and wanted you to know that...

It's a terrible thing to lose your beloved pet...her memory will be in your heart forever, nothing can take that away from you. Judy


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss of Ginger. There are not enough words to make your heart heal faster.

Just know that you and Ginger were meant to be together and she had a life many dogs would love to have.

Beautiful Ginger - run free and young again.


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Sorry for your loss. I know it hurts alot. but just know that Ginger is still with you and will never leave you, she is always in your heart. and the best thing is, is that you gave her a great, loving home for the years that she was with you, and she was very greatful for you also im sure! Dont think about it still being dark when the lights went out, think of that as God calling Ginger home ....Best of Luck...May Ginger RIP

Stacey


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I got an email from the director/founder of one of the animal assisted therapy groups Ginger and I volunteered with. She lives nearby so we went to a lot of the programs together. She posted a beautiful farewell on her dog's blog:
http://shandyatwork.blogspot.com/2008/10/farewell-to-good-friend.html 

I cried when I read it...of course I cried half the day anyway...


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

As painful as it is now, the memories are always with you and will offer comfort down the road. Losing a beloved pet leaves such a huge hole in a doglovers soul that it feels as if you will never be complete again. Hoping that you find some peace and comfort in the good memories that you shared with Ginger


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't have any words to take away the pain, but I'm thinking of you.

Thank you for sharing her photos she's beautiful. My first dog as a child was a Golden and they are truly a wonderful breed.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh my heart goes out to you as I went thru this in April. I agree that the souynds you thought you heard was her telling you she is ok. I had some what the same experience as our Arie passed after surgery and I didn't even get the chance to say goodbye. That night I woke up from the feeling of her licking my face as she always did when I was sleeping. I think it was her way of saying goodbye and that she was ok. Time does make it better as for a while I couldn't even come to read any of the in loving memories as the pain of her lose seemed to alway come back. It has been almost 8 months since she passed and still miss the things she did that would make the hair on the back of my neck stand up or would annoy me. The things like that is the things that I miss most. You are in our hearts here and hope time cure the feeling that you are experiencing now.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing Ginger's photos on line and her Dogster page. She was a very special girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

What a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Those are great pictures of Ginger. She was lucky to have such a long and happy life with you. Rip Ginger.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Today I got a package in the mail... It was Ginger's "Life Jewel" DNA pendant. I was surprised that it got here this soon although I guess it's been almost two weeks now. It's beautiful and I am so glad I got it so I can have something of Ginger to carry with me.
I think I mentioned this before but if you missed it here is a link to what I am talking about: Perpetua Life Jewel Pendant 

I brought home Ginger's ashes last week... My vet also made a clay pawprint of Ginger's paw which I brought home too. You can put things in the clay and then you bake it to harden it, so I put this tiny little charm I had on Ginger's collar which just said "love" in the clay under her pawprint. I am going to have a box made with a picture of Ginger and Pooch painted on the front, to hold the boxes their ashes came in, and to hold their collars.

I received a card from one of our therapy groups, the children's literacy organization we volunteer with, saying that a children's book was donated to the organization in Ginger's name with a nameplate that said 'in memory of Ginger'. I cried when I read that... Now children in the program will read that book with Ginger's name in the front.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 5, 2001)

All those wonderful memories and keepsakes you have of your beloved Ginger...I love the life jewel pendant.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sending you hugs and good thoughts today. What a wonderful girl sweet Ginger was! She is no doubt watching over you in love now. Wishing you some moments of comfort and peace during this difficult, painful time. Goldens are such caring therapists.. such funny, happy clowns. They share so much joy. What a wonderful partnership the two of you had! I would bet that was her greatest joy, was being with you, as a team.. playing, exploring, anything at all. You were clearly so very good to her. Such a loved dog! Rest In Peace, dear Ginger!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry to hear of Ginger's passing. It sounds like she was an exceptional dog who will be greatly missed.


----------

